# First litter born today!  How soon to handle?



## brentr (May 18, 2011)

My first NZ doe kindled today while I was at work.    Parted the hair for a very quick peek tonight while mom snacked on some grass and I see 5 bunnies.  I know I've read advice on other threads but can't find at the moment - how soon can I/should I handle the kits and thoroughly explore the nest for dead kits, etc?  Is tomorrow afternoon too soon?

This litter is a NZ doe X Giant Chinchilla buck.  Two pinks (will be white I'm sure); three chocolate colored (brown, I'm guessing).  My other doe is due any day now, and she looks bigger than this one did.  She is NZ and bred to the same buck.  Here's hoping her litter is as big or bigger!

Thanks for all the advice on this forum that helped me get to this point! (and in advance for all the questions I'm sure I'll ask over the next few weeks


----------



## dewey (May 18, 2011)

Congratulations on the litter! 

Mine get handled/inspected from birth on...removing afterbirth if needed, checking the kits, and so forth.


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (May 18, 2011)

ditto with dewey.  I also handle them from day one.  My does are very acceptant and the kits are mostly well mannered for handling when they are older.


----------



## flemish lops (May 18, 2011)

Congrats on the litter, post pictures


----------



## brentr (May 19, 2011)

Day two and all seems to still be well.  All 5 kits are wiggling around.  Average weight of the litter is 3.7 oz.  The kits sure look big to me; anyone got any birth weights on NZ rabbits to compare?

I clearly need to make a better effort to handle my rabbits more.  Doe was in the next box today when I opened the lid and reached for the nest.  She "barked" a little and quickly got between me and the nest.  I backed off, then blocked the entrance while she was out snacking so I could get a longer look.

Still on kindle watch for my other doe.  Should be any day now.  Today was day 28.


----------



## dewey (May 19, 2011)

With only 5 kits they do grow big much faster than if there's 10 or more.  I've got a litter with 4 surviving and they're giants, lol. 

Even the most handled does can act that way for the first few days or week or so, especially with first litters.  

That's great that all is well...and good luck with the next litter due.


----------



## oneacrefarm (May 20, 2011)

brentr said:
			
		

> Day two and all seems to still be well.  All 5 kits are wiggling around.  Average weight of the litter is 3.7 oz.  The kits sure look big to me; anyone got any birth weights on NZ rabbits to compare?
> 
> I clearly need to make a better effort to handle my rabbits more.  Doe was in the next box today when I opened the lid and reached for the nest.  She "barked" a little and quickly got between me and the nest.  I backed off, then blocked the entrance while she was out snacking so I could get a longer look.


I think the issue is that you disturbed her while she was in the nest box. I don't mess with mine when the doe is in the nest box. Once she is out, I pet her a little and then do what I need to do to the nest. That may make her feel more comfortable...

Shannon
oneacrefarmrabbits.com


----------



## sc00ter4900 (May 20, 2011)

Congrats on the babies    I lost a few buy tuching them so now what I  do to check on them is to get both hands on mom and pet her really good. getting her sent on my hands then it gets on her babies when I touch them.


----------



## brentr (May 20, 2011)

My first attempt at posting pics on the site:






The doe has pulled even more hair since birth and really keeps them well covered.





This is Lemontine's litter.  Can't see 'em all, but you can see the color variation. They're 2.5 days old now.  All five seem to be in great shape and thriving.


----------



## hoodat (May 21, 2011)

I'm sort of conservative on that. I believe in interfering as little as possible. I part the hair right after birth and look for obvious runts or dead ones but try not to handle them. After that I check a couple of times a day to be sure they have full tummies but still don't touch them. I figure there is time enough to cull after they are moving around on their own.


----------



## terri9630 (May 24, 2011)

I didn't start keeping weights on my NZW kits until they were 2 weeks old.  At birth I pull out the nest box and check for dead kits and bloody bedding and then put them back.  I check them once a day but don't do much until they open thir eyes.  Thats when they seem to start noticing that your not mom and try to squirm away from you.


----------

